# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لعلكم تتقون

## سارة بنت محمد

لعلكم تتقون
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد، 
قال تعالى:"كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم.....لعلكم تتقون"
سبحانك ربي ما أعظمك!
تحب المتقين وتقربهم إليك وتشكر لهم تقواهم وتدخلهم الجنة برحمتك
وتكتب علينا الطاعات وتأمرنا بها ..لنكون من المتقين!
ألا تعجبون من الآية؟!
هل المرء يصوم رمضان محتسبا مراقبا ربه في سره وعلنه لأنه يتقي الله أم ليكون من المتقين؟؟!
لنفهم هذه الآية بوضوح لابد أن نعلم أن خوفك من الله ورجاءك رحمته وحبك له سبحانه يدفعك للعمل بما يحبه ويرضيه ...وعملك بما يحبه الله تعالى ويرضيه يزيدك خوفا من الله ورجاء رحمته ومحبته!!
إذن أنت تصوم وتراقب الله لأن في قلبك المحبة والخوف والرجاء الواجب وصومك طاعة تزيد محبتك ورجاءك وخوفك من الباري!
أنت تصوم لأنك تتقي الله وبالصوم يزاد في قلبك تقوى لله
وهكذا يزداد الإيمان بكل طاعة تعمل بها 
وكلما كانت محبتك لله وخوفك منه ومراقبتك إياه ورجاؤك رحمته حاضرة في قلبك وأنت تعمل الطاعة بجوارحك 
وكلما استحضرت معاني اليقين والاستعانة بالله واحتسبت ما تعمل لوجه الله..
كلما كان صومك طاعة ثمينة ترتقي بك فتكون من المتقين ويزيدك كل يوم صومٍ تقىً وإيمانا
لعل الآن يمكننا أن نقرأ قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ماتقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر" وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من قام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه "
فنفهم جيدا معنى "إيمانا واحتسابا" ونشمر بعزم وجد أن يكون صيام وقيام هذا الشهر زيادة لنا من الإيمان..
أعد الآن قراءة الآية:"كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون" هل وجدت حلاوتها؟!
لحظة!
ليس العجب من ذلك وحسب!
بل العجب أن لك رب عظيم كريم يهيء لك أسباب الفوز في هذا الشهر فيسلسل الشياطين ...ويأمرك بالاستعانة به على طاعته مذكرا إياك في كل صلاة أن تقول: إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين
إيمانا واحتسابا ..ولعلكم تتقون ...إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين..وقد سلسلت الشياطين!
صدقت يا رسول الله:" خاب وخسر من أدرك رمضان ولم يغفر له"
خذها قاعدة: إذا ازدادت التقوى بصومك رمضان...ستجد أثره بعد رمضان ...فشمر وانظر كيف تستعد له وكيف تقضي أيامه....وكيف هو قلبك وعملك بعده!
اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين واجعلنا ممن صام وقام رمضان إيمانا بك واحتسابا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم آمين ،، بارك الله فيكِ أخيتي*

----------

